# Webbing in my Flinders Range Scorpions tank!!



## MisterForest (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, I got my first scorpion about 4 days ago. This morning I had a look at her enclosure and I saw light webbing all over the leaves and one of her holes. I'm really puzzled as there is no where saying they do that but there is no spider or other bug in her tank, nor can one get in but she did have a couple of pin head Crickets in with her last night. Can any one give me some help at figuring this out. 

Also how often should you handle your scorpion? 

Thank you


----------



## bredli (Mar 30, 2014)

Could it be mould or fungus ?. But if your sure it is web there very likely could be a spider in there. I use to get small brown house spiders in my gecko enclosures all the time.


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 30, 2014)

Could you post some pictures?
Uh handling your scorpion? It doesn't require being handled unless to be taken out for cleaning so I wouldn't take it out at all.


----------



## Baldy (Mar 30, 2014)

Ive got to agree with Fractal on this one, I dont think they require handling. Some species can make you quite ill if they nail you.


----------



## MisterForest (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you guys for helping. Yesterday when I found the webbing I took her out to look though the dirt and I didn't find any spider and there is no way anything can get in and out of her tank. There is more again today but it is only one side of her tank and one of her holes, I looked though it and still no spider but it is definitely web. I'm just worried that she may get hurt by it or killed. 

I have handled her 3 times in the time I have had her and she hasn't acted aggressively or even look a bit stressed, she is eating and being active at night as well. i'm unsure on her age but from the research I have done she only just over a month old.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 3, 2014)

MisterForest said:


> Thank you guys for helping. Yesterday when I found the webbing I took her out to look though the dirt and I didn't find any spider and there is no way anything can get in and out of her tank. There is more again today but it is only one side of her tank and one of her holes, I looked though it and still no spider but it is definitely web. I'm just worried that she may get hurt by it or killed.
> 
> I have handled her 3 times in the time I have had her and she hasn't acted aggressively or even look a bit stressed, she is eating and being active at night as well. i'm unsure on her age but from the research I have done she only just over a month old.
> 
> ...



Not handling is more for its safety than stress. If you drop it then that's it. It's the same if you pick it up wrong. Can you provide a close up picture of the webbing in the tank?


----------



## wokka (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe you could keep the scorp[ion out of the tank and see if the web still forms.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 3, 2014)

It is not webbing it is mould 
i can not see it but i can see what you have in your tank
Cocopeat absorbs water very well so you have a damp substrate, leaves and bark will get mouldy with the humidity 
use rocks such as slate


----------

